# Barbour Jackets



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I know there have been a ton of threads on Barbour jackets -- I've read through most, if not all, of them -- but I am planning to make what I consider to be a major purchase, and am having some difficulties. 

First, I am having a hard time deciding between the Beaufort and Bedale. On the one hand, I'm about 5'7" and am thinking that a Bedale probably will fit better. FWIW, I probably will order a size 46, so the jacket should be fairly long for a Bedale. On the other hand, I am a bit concerned that the Bedale simply is too short, and will only come to about my waist (which I think would look weird). 

Second, I am having a tough time deciding between the classic vs. "original" finish. I believe that, in a past thread, someone was critical of the sylkoil finish. However, from the pictures it seems like the original finish is awfully "shiny" (perhaps too shiny, until the jacket is well broken-in).

Thanks in advance for any helpful feedback from Barbour owners. I believe that Duck and Tripreed have mentioned in past threads that they own Bedales -- I especially would be interested in hearing from either of you.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I am 5'10" and I have a classic Bedale. I tried on the longer coats but I think the Bedale length looks best on me. I think on a shorter person the Bedale is a good choice. If you can go try some on at a store.



I prefer the more subdued classic finish to the original finish.

Oh also remember that the Barbours are cut with a LOT of room in the torso so you wouldn't necessarily need to order up to get extra waist size.

Danny


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

WAX COTTON 
Barbour Wax Cotton materials are all manufactured exclusively to our own unique specification. The material is made from finest 100% long stable Egyptian Cotton and is treated with special oil and wax to ensure it is totally wind and waterproof. It is available in heavy or medium weight finishes and can easily be reproofed.

SYLKOIL 
Many of Barbour's jackets are made using the original proofing formula, which John Barbour called 'Sylkoil'. It is soft, flexible and non-sticky oil proofed natural Cotton that drapes superbly, bringing extra workability to the tailoring and cut, and gives more comfort and style to the wearer. It is available in heavy or medium weight finishes.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Great coats. Get one and you will never be disappointed. I mean that.

Also look at the quilted coats.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

My dad is slightly taller than you and he wears a Bedale well; it looks "normal" on him. I would be more concerned about getting the sleeve length correct. Better to get the jacket too big, than too small.

The original finish actually gets shiny in places once worn in, like on the elbows, etc. These jackets need to be regularly re-proofed if you want to maintain the like new appearance of the jacket, which is partly why I have abandoned them as a practical garment (that, and minimal rain up here).

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Danny said:


> Oh also remember that the Barbours are cut with a LOT of room in the torso so you wouldn't necessarily need to order up to get extra waist size.


They easily fit over the big pot bellies of British farmers.

DocD


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> They easily fit over the big pot bellies of British farmers.
> 
> DocD


LOL and midwestern gardners - :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I an't speak to the sizing issue, but I can tell you that the shininess of my Barbour vanished very quickly--possibly even within the first couple of weeks. I've not owned a Barbour with the new finish, but I've seen and felt them in stores, and, for what it's worth, I *very* much prefer the old wax finish.

I agree that a Barbour is a major investment--but it's certainly one that you'll be pleased you made!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, since you asked for my opinion specifically, I will give you my two cents. I am 5'6" and I did indeed end up with a Bedale. Whether this was because I wanted the shorter one (between it and a Beaufort) or because it was the only one I could get on Ebay that cheap, I can't remember. However, I _love_ that jacket. As far as length, it hits me about where a normal suit jacket/blazer would, so with you being 5'7" I don't think you'll have to worry about it being too short.

Last week I took possession of the Beaufort that paperclip listed on the thrift exchange thread. I am very pleased with it as well, and, admittedly, it doesn't feel overly long like I thought it would. It is the right length, however, for wearing over a suit jacket/blazer. Also, I should note that in terms of fit, I am a size 44 suit jacket, but both of my Barbours are size 42 and I like the way that they fit.

So hopefully all of this cleared up any questions that you might have, although I'm afraid I might have only made things less clear. As Danny suggested, if you can get into an Orvis store and try them on, it really would be your best bet.


----------



## Congresspark (Jun 13, 2007)

It might make a difference in favor of the longer model if you're thinking about occasionally wearing it over a sport jacket. I use my Beaufort as an informal overcoat pretty much all winter long (as has been said elsewhere, the Barbours aren't all that warm just by themselves, but layer them with a sweater and vest or jacket, and you can get through quite a bit of cold, bad weather.)

I found mine on sale at ; they sometimes have very good deals on returned goods.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the info and suggestions. The suggestion to stop by Orvis and try one on makes a lot of sense. I think that, like Tripreed, I probably would prefer to go down a size (from my suit coat), rather than up (as suggested in some prior threads). And it sounds like the Bedale probably will work. Thanks again.


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

Some will go shiny especially if they have been over proofed and if they are worn a lot in cold weather which causes any surface wax to harden and polish off. To be honest I wouldn't worry either way as it is all part of the character, I wear them for outdoor protection in the country and not a fashion statement :icon_smile_wink:

BTW: Don't wear them inside warm cars with delicate upholstery.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> I know there have been a ton of threads on Barbour jackets -- I've read through most, if not all, of them -- but I am planning to make what I consider to be a major purchase, and am having some difficulties.
> 
> First, I am having a hard time deciding between the Beaufort and Bedale. On the one hand, I'm about 5'7" and am thinking that a Bedale probably will fit better. FWIW, I probably will order a size 46, so the jacket should be fairly long for a Bedale. On the other hand, I am a bit concerned that the Bedale simply is too short, and will only come to about my waist (which I think would look weird).
> 
> ...


Ron,

Sizing and style are not only tricky, but personal. I tried a Bedale on and it was quite short, however, it was huge in the body. I'm 6" 1', ~170 lbs +/- and wear a 42L. In my opinion, Barber, like Orvis work best for the stockier, bigger, fuller chested framed types. With my Beaufort, I had to go up a size as the body and sleeves of a 42 seemed skimpy. Because of this, my coat looks a bit odd.

My Beaufort has the sylkoil finish. I wish I had bought the NON-sylkoil finish. Yes it is softer, has better drape and hand, but it doesn't have the character of the coats with the original (old) finish. The coat has a bit of a brushed/burnished cotton look, vs. that bulletproof glossy look.

I get confused with Barbour's names. Traditional and classic seem interchangeable to me, but I know they are used differently w/Barbour.

I would highly recommed trying them on. If you don't live near a store, call Orvis, order both and return the one that doesn't work. Hopefully you know your size, so you don't have to go back and forth so many times.

Good luck-asf


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

ASF said:


> Ron,
> 
> Sizing and style are not only tricky, but personal. I tried a Bedale on and it was quite short, however, it was huge in the body. I'm 6" 1', ~170 lbs +/- and wear a 42L. In my opinion, Barber, like Orvis work best for the stockier, bigger, fuller chested framed types. With my Beaufort, I had to go up a size as the body and sleeves of a 42 seemed skimpy. Because of this, my coat looks a bit odd.
> 
> ...


Thanks, ASF. I feel like I now have a better idea on the sizing. Given my somewhat stocky/proportions, I am optimistic that a Bedale may actually fit me well.

I'm close enough that I could swing by the Orvis store off Mich. Ave., but I was hoping to save some $$ and order from fishingthecape.com (recommended by VWGuy/Brian)...I frankly don't care if my coat has a button-in or zip-in liner, and their prices on the discontinued models are quite good.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> Thanks, ASF. I feel like I now have a better idea on the sizing. Given my somewhat stocky/proportions, I am optimistic that a Bedale may actually fit me well.
> 
> I'm close enough that I could swing by the Orvis store off Mich. Ave., but I was hoping to save some $$ and order from fishingthecape.com (recommended by VWGuy/Brian)...I frankly don't care if my coat has a button-in or zip-in liner, and their prices on the discontinued models are quite good.


Smart choice about fishingthecape. I was going to buy a 2nd Beaufort from them in the old, harder finish, but it seems a bit wasteful to have two almost identical coats.

I wish the Bedale fit better. I believe it might be comfortable when commuting on the train.

asf


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I just ordered a Berwick Endurance from STP. After 30% discount, less than $100.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

At your height, I would go with the Bedale. Just note that you will miss out on the Beaufort's game pocket (very useful). OTOH, you will gain better cuffs (knit).

My preference is always for the non-Classic (non-Sylkoil) Barbour finish with original snap-in liner and brass fixtures, though these are becoming increasingly difficult to find. Between the two current US-offerings (both zip-in, one Sylkoil, one not), I am nearly totally ambivalent, with a slight bias towards the non-Sylkoil, which has a longer break-in period (i.e., takes longer to not look new and foolish) but develops a much better patina a few months/yrs down the line.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Agree*

BTW: Don't wear them inside warm cars with delicate upholstery.[/QUOTE]

I agree with not wearing them in warm cars. They tend to leave their mark. I just got my Bedale out of the closet last evening for the first wearing of the year and the smell of the proofing,(which to me is not at all bad) wafted out into the room and reminded me that it is nearly fall.
Tom


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

I have a Bedale that is approaching 23 years old. I wore it for at least five years as my hunting jacket whilst breaking through briars and thick coverts in New England. The jacket is tough, I mean really tough. Although it is incredibly scratched from the briar work it has never ripped and semi-annual applications of wax have obscured the scratches. I have various briar proof garments made by Filson and Orvis and these are laughably pervious to thorns in comparison to the Bedale. It is also pretty waterproof. If you are in a driving rain for half a day you might find yourself with damp shoulders, but that's about it. I waterproof it myself with gobs of the wax out of the can. Don't wear it in your car if you have leather seats because the wax will come off. The Bedale doesn't have a game pocket but I preferred the shorter length for the kind of hunting I did and the trade off was worth it since I hunted with a guy who had such a pocket. As an aside, a friend once purchased a Purdey wax jacket in London and it was literally in shreds after a day in the thick briars. I am not sure of the thornproof technology of the Bedale, but it is superb.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

The Barbour Moorland which for all intents and purposes is the same as the Beaufort, except for a much heavier weight wax cotton, copes with brambles briars and barbed wire , even better still.


----------



## duckhook78 (Jun 1, 2006)

I would go with the Beaufort. Much like others have said, I wear it as an informal overcoat throughout the late fall and winter. The size is very roomy...I've gone up a suit size since my purchase and the coat still fits well. 

Either way, it's a great investment. The coats are essentially indestructable and Barbour offers a great refinishing service through Orvis stores.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

*Length!*

You will need a Beaufort for length if you plan to wear a blazer or sports coat underneath. The Bedale was designed for equestrianism.

The Beaufort is too short for my Huntsman blazer so it will be the Border for me. My old one seems to have "shrunk".


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the Bedale and purchased this jacket in a 52. I normally wear a 50, but sized up for wearing while waterfowl hunting. This size works great while wearing my Filson waterfowl sweater and waders. Not to mention that it a great length for standing in water. I'm very pleased with the purchase and would recommend this jacket to all duck hunters as an alternative to being a member of "camo crew". If only I could find a pair of decent waders that were not camo it would be perfect.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> I just ordered a Berwick Endurance from STP. After 30% discount, less than $100.


Well, you get what you pay for! Here is my response to STP
Dear Sierra Trading Post

How disappointing! I recently ordered a Barbour Berwick jacket from your outlet (Item # Item #44415). I have to say that you completely misrepresented the product in your online ad. 
1. The ad said the jacket had an adjustable hood. The jacket has no hood.
2. The ad said the jacket was made of nylon. The jacket is made of Wool.
3. The ad said the jacket was made in England. It is tagged as having been made in Lithuania.

In addition, your online "live help" told me that the size of the jacket was a large. Actually, it is a small.

The last issue strikes me as part of the normal course of ordering clothes online. However, the first three strike me as objective mis-statements of fact which all represented the product as superior to its actual quality.

I have ordered a lot of stuff from STP and have always found the clothes to be as advertised. It seems really disappointing to have to pay such high shipping fees for a product so far from as advertised.

Regards


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> Well, you get what you pay for! Here is my response to STP
> Dear Sierra Trading Post
> 
> How disappointing! I recently ordered a Barbour Berwick jacket from your outlet (Item # Item #44415). I have to say that you completely misrepresented the product in your online ad.
> ...


I just read the ad, it says 'designed by Barbour' which is interesting wording. are the sort of Berwick's I've seen in the retailers here, is it similar to yours?

I'll stick to my Solway Zipper and Northumbria's.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Micawber said:


> I just read the ad, it says 'designed by Barbour' which is interesting wording. are the sort of Berwick's I've seen in the retailers here, is it similar to yours?
> 
> I'll stick to my Solway Zipper and Northumbria's.


That was the kind of jacket I ordered. The jacket I got was in a wool tweed. Not that bad a jacket, but there is a big difference between a waterproof nylon jacket and a wool one.

The basic response from STP was tough luck. Return it at your own expense, maybe we will refund shipping or maybe we wont.

_Thank you for your comments. We are sorry to hear the jacket was not as expected. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. We have forwarded your concern to the product specialist for further research and will correct the product description as soon as possible. In the mean time you are more than welcome to return the item for a refund or exchange. Please be sure to include a note explaining the reason for your return. Please see our return policy down below._


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> That was the kind of jacket I ordered. The jacket I got was in a wool tweed. Not that bad a jacket, but there is a big difference between a waterproof nylon jacket and a wool one.
> 
> The basic response from STP was tough luck. Return it at your own expense, maybe we will refund shipping or maybe we wont.
> 
> _Thank you for your comments. We are sorry to hear the jacket was not as expected. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. We have forwarded your concern to the product specialist for further research and will correct the product description as soon as possible. In the mean time you are more than welcome to return the item for a refund or exchange. Please be sure to include a note explaining the reason for your return. Please see our return policy down below._


So it is a bit like then?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Micawber said:


> So it is a bit like then?


It is exactly like that!


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

AldenPyle said:


> It is exactly like that!


Thats a great price for the tweed Berwick. I think I will get one.
The online listing at STP is rather confusing. They indicate a nylon shell which would lead one to think they are getting a Berwick Endurance in cordura, an early Northumbeland range model I beleive, yet the text also indicates "Tan/red check", which is one of the tweed colors they offered a year or 2 ago, nice, but different yet from the green tweed Micawber linked too.

I would take any of the above 3 at that price if I was sure it was made in the UK. I didint know Barbour was offshoring to feed the proles via dept stores.

Sorry about your bad experience.

Cheers


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

The Berwick Tweed is a great coat - well worth a hundred bucks, Eastern European origin or not. But that doesn't address your size issue. The STP catalog is all screwed up on this item, and you have ample justification to be hot about it. I'd recommend you attempt to elevate your complaint.

Good luck,

Scott


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

Naval Gent said:


> The Berwick Tweed is a great coat - well worth a hundred bucks, Eastern European origin or not. But that doesn't address your size issue. The STP catalog is all screwed up on this item, and you have ample justification to be hot about it. I'd recommend you attempt to elevate your complaint.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Scott


I agree, if the coat is not the one described or in the size ordered then I would be seeking redress.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Before you pull the trigger on Barbour, check out Filson (outstanding great American brand from the Seattle area). My Filson waxed field coat is one of my favorites.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

^ If you want the iconic waxed cotton jacket, then you probably want a Barbour. But Filson is definitely good stuff.

My best customer service experience of all time happened with Filson. I had a pair of Double Tin brush pants which I had completely ragged out on the cuffs - they looks like a hippie's cut-offs at the bottom. I noted that Filson was advertising a leather binding option on the cuffs of their new pants, so I sent mine to Seattle to see if they could be retrofitted. A few days later, a guy calls me up and says, "These are too far gone, but how about a new pair, free?" He even let me go up one size. I did pay for the leather binding and shipping, but how great is that?

Scott
Filson guy for life


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I dated a very granola girl who was from an old time seattle family. When her grandfather died, she got all his filson gear which she wore with pride. Some of it had been her great grandfathers. Anything that was broken she would take to the factory and get fixed for free, even if it was 60 or 70 years old. Might as well have the best.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Naval Gent said:


> The Berwick Tweed is a great coat - well worth a hundred bucks, Eastern European origin or not. But that doesn't address your size issue. The STP catalog is all screwed up on this item, and you have ample justification to be hot about it. I'd recommend you attempt to elevate your complaint.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Scott


Indeed. Whatever coat it may actually be, sizing is indicated as S,M, L, Xl etc with corresponding chest measurements. When one goes to order the only 2 options are sizes 10 and 14. WTF?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Literide said:


> Indeed. Whatever coat it may actually be, sizing is indicated as S,M, L, Xl etc with corresponding chest measurements. When one goes to order the only 2 options are sizes 10 and 14. WTF?


Just as a curveball, those are UK sizes. A UK 16 which I got on bad advice from STP Customer Service translates into a US 12 which is pretty much a small-medium. Anyway, I could not get it on over a 41R tweed jacket. The 10 and 14 are an extra small and a small.

Anyway, I cannot get past the Customer Service rep in the Philippines to get anyone at STP to tell me whether I get stuck paying for shipping on this bogus (but actually pretty nice) jacket.

I am really having bad luck with mail order these days. Both Cabelas and Lands End sent me advertised as Made in USA clothes but really it turns out to be Imported in the past two weeks. Guess what, and I know you will find this hard to believe, but both are "Sorry for the inconvenience."


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

Are not 10 & 14 references to ladies sizes?

There are lots of size conversion websites out there:

Example 01

Example 02


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Micawber said:


> Are not 10 & 14 references to ladies sizes?
> 
> There are lots of size conversion websites out there:
> 
> ...


I think these are the size referenced
https://www.lancenich.f9.co.uk/berwick.htm


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> I think these are the size referenced
> https://www.lancenich.f9.co.uk/berwick.htm


Ah yes :icon_smile:


----------

